# Pregnant with Hashimotos



## LaraSiya (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just recently found out I am pregnant (about 5 weeks) for the first time and am very nervous about the effect my hashimotos will have on my pregnancy. I am already high risk due to my age (37 years old). I called my endocrinologist as soon as I found out and he looked at my recent bloodwork and raised my synthroid from 50 mcg to 75. He then told me he would review my file and order more bloodwork for me to be done before my July 3rd visit. That was 3 days ago and I have not been able to get a hold of him since then. I recently had my TSH, T3, and T4 tested but I'm guessing he will probably order new tests for these. What other type of bloodwork should I request? I have been reading online about progesterone so I will probably ask him to test this. Is there anything else very important that I should push for? Any advice is greatly appreciated. I'm really nervous and would like to try and do anything within my control to prevent a miscarriage or any other negative effects resulting from my thyroid condition. Thank you!!!

Lara


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Low progesterone can be a problem, but it doesn't necessarily go hand-in-hand with Hashis. Do you have a history that indicates low progesterone might be an issue?

My sister was diagnosed with Hashis early on in her pregnancy and once they found a good dose for her, she did great and now has a two month old. You're smart to have already called the endo. The bloodwork is probably just a repeat of the other numbers-- when you're pregnant, I think they check thyroid levels about every month, and sometimes sooner as they're trying to find the right titration. That's what they did for my sister. They like to keep a very close eye on it.

It's fine to place a follow-up call and ask about adding a progesterone level and ask if the lab order has already been created. If there's a reason not to do progesterone, the doc will let you know. Since you are AMA and hashis, I think you're certainly well within reason to ask...

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LaraSiya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just recently found out I am pregnant (about 5 weeks) for the first time and am very nervous about the effect my hashimotos will have on my pregnancy. I am already high risk due to my age (37 years old). I called my endocrinologist as soon as I found out and he looked at my recent bloodwork and raised my synthroid from 50 mcg to 75. He then told me he would review my file and order more bloodwork for me to be done before my July 3rd visit. That was 3 days ago and I have not been able to get a hold of him since then. I recently had my TSH, T3, and T4 tested but I'm guessing he will probably order new tests for these. What other type of bloodwork should I request? I have been reading online about progesterone so I will probably ask him to test this. Is there anything else very important that I should push for? Any advice is greatly appreciated. I'm really nervous and would like to try and do anything within my control to prevent a miscarriage or any other negative effects resulting from my thyroid condition. Thank you!!!
> 
> Lara


Congratulations and..........................

This would be a very good source of information for you........
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/thyroid-regulation-and-dysfunction-in-the-pregnant-patient/


----------



## LaraSiya (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for the feedback! My appointment with my endo is not for a few more weeks but I met with my regular oby/gyn on Friday. He really helped calm my fears about being pregnant with hashimotos. He did acknowledge that my age is a definite risk factor but he said I really don't need to be overly worried about my thyroid condition since I am being treated for it. He ordered blood work including another TSH test even though I just had this done 2 weeks ago. He didn't see a need to test for progesterone but he agreed to test for it since I was worried about it. I think I read online somewhere about someone or some people with hashimotos having low progesterone but now I'm not even sure. Thanks again for the feedback everyone. This is a very exciting and also extremely nervous time for me. Thanks


----------

